# WAGO 750-880 TCP / UDP Nachrichten senden und empfangen



## peter_733 (19 Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes SPS-Forum,

ich möchte mit meiner WAGO 750-880 ein altes Agilent Tischmultimeter bedienen und hatte gehofft, dass die Ethernetschnittstelle der SPS dazu geeignet sein sollte. Leider habe ich noch keinen Weg gefunden, das umzusetzen.

Ich möchte SCPI Befehle versenden. Das sind einfache ASCII-Zeichenketten, die ich als TCP oder UDP Paket senden möchte.
Darum die Frage: 
Kann ich meine WAGO so programmieren, dass ich beliebige Zeichenketten via TCP oder UDP senden und empfangen kann?
Gibt es dafür eine Library oder Vorlage?

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (19 Mai 2016)

Hallo Peter,

die WagoLibEthernet_01.lib liefert die gewünschten Funktionsbausteine.
http://www.wago.de/appnoteadmin/libraries23/WagoLibEthernet_01/public/WagoLibEthernet_01_en.pdf

Für TCP kann der Baustein TCP_Client und für UDP der Baustein UDP_Client genutzt werden.
Der SCPI Befehl könnte dann als String vorbereitet werden und danach der Clientinstanz übergeben werden.


Grüße


----------



## peter_733 (19 Mai 2016)

Die habe ich wohl übersehen. Super schnell und super hilfreich!
Vielen Dank!


----------

